# Run out of surfex and Af, what else



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

What else is worth a go but still the same value for money, maybe a citrus cleaner, 
Or just buy them again


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Surfex is very good. But I've been using waxplanets uni-clean as I got a bottle in a bundle. Dilutes up to 150-1. Is good too, I would buy it again. He has a few very good liquids in his range now so if your thinking of trying any. The wheel cleaner is one of the best I've used, very dilutable. And also the snow foam, eight below, again. One of the better foams out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax or their TFR :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Koch Chemie Green star


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Radish293 said:


> Koch Chemie Green star
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I should try it. Does it work with interiors also? What about smell? I don't like much of Surfex HD smell especially when using it cleaning interiors


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

sm81 said:


> I should try it. Does it work with interiors also? What about smell? I don't like much of Surfex HD smell especially when using it cleaning interiors


Green star is the single best product I've used. It does pretty much every thing. Different dilutions do different tasks the smell is fine. I use 50ml per litre as a prewash Ann the dirt is gone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Too bad that they don't offer 5 litre option. 10 litre is too much for me and 1 litre quite expensive


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Too bad that they don't offer 5 litre option. 10 litre is too much for me and 1 litre quite expensive


Get 10l from in2 detailing with 10% off its cheap as chips it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Definitely try Polar HP microemulsion.You can get it pretty easy in finland and latvia. Cheap, but extreme effective. In Nordic country you know, that also must use asphalt remover. Try Polar asphalt remover also. Every week my step is. 1. Polar asphalt remover, no rinse after that.. 3-4 minutes. 2. Then Polar HP prewash. 3-4 minutes. Then rinse. After that you get touchless wash. Suggest you try korrek pro series. They hold pretty well Nordic country road grime and muck. So easy product. In Latvia you can get them even Prisma foodmarket. Both product is low pH and dont harm you lsp.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Britemax Grimeout has a pretty decent smell for interiors.

Only just started to use Koch Chemie Green Star and have to say I'm very impressed. Seems better than Surfex it replaced and that's a really good product.

Still very happy with BH Autofoam. I did a mini test/review a while ago which might be of interest. https://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404915

Happy shopping.

Andy


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Im tempted by green star so ill only have the one product and instead of af and surfex


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve been using green star for about 6 months. Wanted to do both cars yesterday but only had time to give one a proper wash. 
So sprayed green star on the other, left to dwell, pressure washed off. Car was pretty clean but gave it another go with green star and it was pretty much spotless after that. Car hadn’t been washed for about 3 weeks and the roads are filthy at the moment. Very impressed with green star. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> I've been using green star for about 6 months. Wanted to do both cars yesterday but only had time to give one a proper wash.
> So sprayed green star on the other, left to dwell, pressure washed off. Car was pretty clean but gave it another go with green star and it was pretty much spotless after that. Car hadn't been washed for about 3 weeks and the roads are filthy at the moment. Very impressed with green star.


Out of curiosity what dilution ratio did you use with GS when you cleaned your car? And dwell time?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

roughly 1:12 and let it dwell for about 10 minutes while I cleaned the interior. 400ml of green star in a 4 litre pressuer sprayer, so 400ml:4600ml

Weather was damp so no risk of it drying out.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

My next purchase will be KC Green Star. Gradually buying more of their gear.
I have BH Surfex, good value.
Also have Gtechniq W5 Citrus which is really good and been a saviour on one surface, not so cheap though.
I reckon most people have a few anyway, just like buying products :lol:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I recently ran out of bilt hamber auto foam and knew I had some Koch chemie greenstar somewhere so thought I would give this pump spray melark a go. Used 100ml of greenstar to 900ml water. Of my own opinion between the two, I noticed absolutely diddly squat between the two. I couldnt recommend one over the other, there both brilliant and clean really well.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Wish wash thanks for that, well ive either gotta get af and surfex or green star, so probably works out the same cost.

Or i just go with surfex and forget the af


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I never even thought to mix the two. I use surfex in the engine bay only as a degreaser.


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Give KKD CITRUS MAGIC a try. I use it as a pre spray diluted 20:1. It stays wet for ages allowing it to cling for longer without drying out. It has the same foaming agents as there blizzard snow foam so works very well in a foam lance. Its also brilliant for convertible soft tops, carpets, fabric seats, wheels, tyres, interior and exterior plastics. You can use it on everything except leather. Ive never used a citrus degreaser that is as effective as this and has so many uses and crazy high dilution ratios.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

autosmart G101 cheap and works


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m tempted to mix Greenstar and autofoam to see what the cleaning ability is like...


----------

